# Stealing her eggs



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

How come a hen doesn't get mad when you take her eggs each day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only time they get fired up about it is when they're broody and want to hatch out chicks. It's a hormone thing.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Will that ever happen if there is no Rooster to be found? I got rid of mine a few months ago because he kept waking me up at dawn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have the breeds that go broody, then yes, they will want to hatch even without a rooster.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> How come a hen doesn't get mad when you take her eggs each day?


She will if she's broody.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> Will that ever happen if there is no Rooster to be found? I got rid of mine a few months ago because he kept waking me up at dawn.


Yes. A hen will go broody regardless of rooster presence.
However, not all hens will go broody in their lifetimes; production birds in particular are unlikely to go broody.


----------

